# What gear do you HAVE to have on a long ride?



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

All the views and no one wants to post what their favorite trail riding gear is? Thought this would be a good conversation post :-?


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Since hubby and I are both nurses we're neurotic about safety, etc. So, I have come up with a pretty elaborate, yet compact first aid kit for our trail rides. I even have a first aid for horses book in it. I had to fight the urge to include everything I could possibly ever use - I would have needed an extra horse just to carry it. So I tried to stick to stuff I would need just to stabilize a person or horse initially until we could get them back home for further care. It fits in a large ziplock bag. Then I have a smaller ziplock bag with my "people comfort" supplies - chapstick, TP, matches, etc. I just keep both of these well stocked and in my saddle bag all the time, so I only have to pack food, etc. for each trip.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

Ohhh, that is so true about the first aid kit. I have a small one myself that I keep in my bag. OH and Beef Jerky...gotta have Beef Jerky haha!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I always make sure I bring lots of water on long rides!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Water, halter, lead rope, hoof pick.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

When we go on rides everyone involved has a saddle bag and usually me and my sister in law are the most prepared. I never leave with out my rope halter (and lead of course hehe), very small first aide kit, LOTS of water lol, hoof pick, those packets of cracker things lol I don't know what they are called, a camera, my cell phone and I think that's it haha.. Oh and sometimes a rain slicker


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Great post!

We carry:
1st aid / Emergency Kit - For kit contents click HERE








Cell Phone - Turned off - dead batteries are a ****** when you really need the phone to work!
Pruning shears - Might as well keep the trail cleared
H2O - Two 32 oz bottles in the pommel bags
Snacks

Here's a little more info as well

I tried the camelbak route once but it messed with my balance. I may have to try it again!

Cheers


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Vetwrap - there are so many things you can do with it
Knife - has come in handy many times


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm bad... I don't take anything. Though we have a lot of dams/ponds around us so we can always find somewhere for the horse to drink. If it's like, alllll day then I have alittle drink bottle holder that clips to my saddle. But that's it. Oh and my mobile.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

My ''really long'' trailrides are just about 4-5 hours 

So I just bring a picnick for me, some blanket and the most necessary tools to put on a new shoe if he'd drop one or I hear that dreaded metallic noise of a lose shoe... (I check them before every ride but you never know)
A halter and a halterrope, rthe bridle saddle of course and a breast collar just because I like the looks 

We have plenty of creeks and small streams where I ride, so I usually let him drink and splash in the water when we pass a place, and he's tied so that he can munch a little on grass and leaves when we rest.

If I went on a longer trip, over a day or more, I would bring one of those portble buckets with me for him, since it's always possible for me to go down to a creek in emergency or just because, but it might be very difficult for him if it's steep and so on. Or I might ride past a house where I can ask for water, most people think it's nice to see riders and break the daily routine 
I'd make sure to bring hay or something tho, unless I had a plan on where to go and could place hay or have a pasture there. I can't tie him up in a way that lets him graze enough on a trail 
And of course other stuff I might need, depending on season etc.


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

water, trail mix(why not) chap stick, hoof pick, water, water and a small first aide kit, extra lead rope and halter.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

The camelbak is a great idea! I know a girl that has one. I carry two large bottles of water for my horse and myself - there are streams where we ride and the horses have opportunities to drink (luckily, we've had a lot of rain this past summer!). I carry my little ER pack for my horse - I have something for a hoof injury - a Probiotic and electrolyte paste - I pack a lunch/snacks for myself and I share with my horse! I do have my cell phone, but getting a signal can be a chore!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pocketknife. That is all I really need, great for tack emergencies and on-the-fly repairs. Also works as my hoof knife should I need it. I know where all the windmills are everywhere I ride (and creeks and buffalo wallows where there are no windmills). I am not shy about sticking my head in the creek right beside my horse for a drink. LOL.


----------



## ognend (Sep 3, 2009)

Luv 2 Trail said:


> The camelbak is a great idea! I know a girl that has one. I carry two large bottles of water for my horse and myself - there are streams where we ride and the horses have opportunities to drink (luckily, we've had a lot of rain this past summer!). I carry my little ER pack for my horse - I have something for a hoof injury - a Probiotic and electrolyte paste - I pack a lunch/snacks for myself and I share with my horse! I do have my cell phone, but getting a signal can be a chore!


I would say that anything like a backpack or camelback on your back could also be a hazard - you could get bucked off and get caught on your horse and dragged. In my (beginner) opinion, any loop or anything attached to you that could attach to a runaway horse is a hazard.

My $0.02


----------

